# What's happened to Safecobs



## nervousnora (7 June 2009)

Looks like somethings changed at Safecobs.  First they added a website hacking horses, and now Ive seen another called Mysafecobs.  This one looks good, has lots of interesting stuff and different videos of the horses.  Is it me, or are any of you confused about safecobs versus hacking horses website? One of them has lovely horses for a higher price, and the other has same sounding horses much cheaper. Are hacking horses safecobs? If they are, why are they cheaper, and if they not why are they sold as safecobs?The descriptions sound the same. How are people supposed toknow which to go for?


----------



## popsdosh (7 June 2009)

I personally would steer well clear altogether


----------



## littlemisslauren (7 June 2009)

Ditto what popsdosh has said... there is a reason behind all the name changing and secrecy  as to who they actually are


----------



## justanovice (7 June 2009)

The forum is shut down, apparently for maintenance, but I think it's to try and stop the truth getting out. Pretty short sited because there are other forums where people can post or ask questions.


----------



## kbsaff (8 June 2009)

Do a search on the HHO Forum for Safecobs - This will tell you all you need to know. Barge pole springs to mind


----------



## hairycob (8 June 2009)

I thought Safe Cobs were ok &amp; it was Bombproof/Lazy Plods or whatever they are called this week that were the dodgy ones? I know when we were looking there was a lot of positive feedback on Safe Cobs though they were a bit pricey.


----------



## kbsaff (8 June 2009)

If this is the case, I apologise profusely for my rash and ill educated comment.


----------



## connemaralass1 (10 June 2009)

there is nothing sinister, one of them is becoming more involved with the Natural Horse Centre which will be opening in a few months (see www.mysafecobs.co.uk)


----------



## justanovice (10 June 2009)

That's right, I spoke with Avril from Mysafecobs recently, and she says she's moving to the natural hrosemanship centre, and she she can show how they train the horses with  videos. I've had a look at some of t hem and they're great, speciallyt the one riding bareback.


----------



## SamDuncan (11 June 2009)

I spoke to Avril recently as I have one of her safe cobs and am looking for another.  She says they have just decided to pursue different routes so Avril is running Mysafecobs www.mysafecobs.co.uk in the usual way, with the 4-6 month training programmes she runs for her horses.  She is in the process of setting up the Natural Horsemanship Centre and will move there later this year.  I havent spoken to Lia but I guess she is more pursuing hacking horses, but I understand she has kept the safecobs name.  I plan to get my next horse from Avril because I know her methods, and especially I know she will tell me if a horse isnt right for me (which she has done!)  which because I lack confidence in both riding and buying, is what I need.   With my first safecob because he had been with Avril for 5 months she really knew him.  Her number is on the mysafecobs website and she was fine with me calling to ask about it


----------



## Beanyowner (11 June 2009)

Funny...lots of new posters on this thread eh...........


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Funny...lots of new posters on this thread eh........... 

[/ QUOTE ]

 Took the words right out of my mouth. And they sing in tune too...


Didn't think I would be this sceptical and grumpy at only 35 years old.


----------



## hairycob (11 June 2009)

Excuse me I'm not new &amp; I bothered to do a search before I posted to check I remembered correctly! And I didn't get a horse from them as they were over my budget. At the time we were looking the feedback was all good, but pricey.


----------



## brummel (11 June 2009)

I've only ever read good reports and feedback for Safecobs as well.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Excuse me I'm not new &amp; I bothered to do a search before I posted to check I remembered correctly! And I didn't get a horse from them as they were over my budget. At the time we were looking the feedback was all good, but pricey. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm really sorry that you felt I was talking about you but I really wasn't, I don't know about the user I quoted, but I was talking about the three users with 17, 4 and 1 post each or something like that. It just seemed strange that three newbies happen to post on a row saying more or less the same thing. 

As I ended my post, I didn't think I would be this cynical and grumpy only 35 years old.


----------



## hairycob (11 June 2009)

Only 35 &amp; already cynical &amp; grumpy - god knowswhat you'll be like at my age! I do know what you mean though. There are certain dealers who whenever they are mentioned a whole load of newbies make their one &amp; only post praising them to the skies.


----------



## nervousnora (11 June 2009)

I didn't want to make anyone grumpy! I just wondered if anybody had some info on what seems confusing websites. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Quadro (11 June 2009)

im super cynical at 22 advertising anyone?????????????


----------



## hairycob (12 June 2009)

If you are interested in finding out about a dealer it's always worth searching the forum. You can then see if there is a pattern in the feedback. For some dealer it will be consistently good, for others it will be consistently "run away". I found it very useful when we were looking last year.


----------



## SamDuncan (12 June 2009)

i agree its worth doing due diligence on a dealer by searching on the forum.  I dont normally post on fora such as this though i often read them, and i used to regularly read the safecobs forum before it was closed (dont know why).  all i can say is i hated the process of buying a horse - all those perfect bombproof horses who arent, i even had one take off with me across a field of wheat - fortunately a soft landing!  but buying from Avril worked for me and my current horse is exactly what was described, so thats why i am going back to her, even though its a 2 hour drive away.  i did have to change my price expectations but decided a mistake would be more expensive.  I guess if you are looking for a horse and are in doubt you can just call Avril which is what i did.


----------



## connemaralass1 (12 June 2009)

I guess I am one of the newbies being referred to as I have 17 posts, but I have not bought a horse from Avril nor have any interest in the business, I have been speaking to her recently about one of the horses which she has for sale and that is when I found out about her and Lia going in different directions. I merely posted as she seems to me a very genuine lady who really cares about her horses and therefore wanted to reassure anyone who may think that something sinister was going on that there isn't.


----------



## lizzie (2 July 2009)

What Connemaralass says is true. Avril is setting up a natural horse centre and her new website is Mysafecobs. I'll guarantee that this lady is genuine and is a pleasure to deal with. See also their new NHHC website which is not yet completed. http://thenhc.co.uk/

I did buy a cracking horse from them some 4 or more years ago. He's now in a new home as I've had to give up horses for financial and health reasons (getting on a bit now!) after many, many years of horse ownership. I've absolutely no connection with Safecobs other than having bought a very nice horse from them. In fact I live many hundreds of miles from them!


----------



## joshesmum (6 July 2009)

I own a safecob although hes not a cob but a tbx which makes it even better,hes been with me 5 years and im very happy with him. They are genuine dealers and have a very good reputation josh is on my safecob site if anyone wants to take a look along with my friends safecob charlie,oh and im not a newbie on here by the way.


----------

